# RCI points vs. Worldmark (2009)



## ranpar01 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm on the west coast so Worldmark is very attractive to me.  While watching eBay auctions I'm seeing that a lot of RCI points auctions are ending for far less that Worldmark.  I'm figuring 64,000 RCI points is roughly equal to about 10,000 Worldmark points.  Just wondering if folks that have experience with both companies have some input on why RCI seems to be less valuable resale while Worlmark seems to hold it's value a bit better?  I've heard a lot of good things about flexibility with Worldmark and that RCI likes to nickel and dimes owners to death with fee after fee - is this the main reason or is there more that I'm missing about RCI Points?

I've read a ton of older posts but have not seen much recently on the pros and cons of each.  Thanks in advance for any input/opinions.

Randy


----------



## lprstn (Aug 13, 2009)

Well with Worldmark you get the best of both worlds.

You have an internal points program with lots of nice resorts that you have no problem booking.  If you don't like the large offering of internal resorts, then you bank points with RCI and book a week.  Easy, flexible, and smooth.

RCI points, you have your home resort (which is likely a fixed week) and points to use within RCI which limits you within RCI.  

Bottom line, you get more flexibility with Worldmark.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 13, 2009)

From what I understand, with Worldmark you have access to all the weeks in the TS, whereas in RCI your access is just to converted weeks of existing weeks TSes. Most prime weeks owners do not convert(use or rent), leaving RCI points holders a choice of converted dog weeks.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 13, 2009)

Agreeing with others above and adding a few more points in favor of Worldmark:
Worldmark offers a generous cancellation policy.  (See Club Guidelines for details)
Online availability and reservations up to 13 months out for all Worldmark the Club resort properties.  (Smaller windows for affiliated resort locations.)
Exchange through either RCI or II.
Exchange using either "Request First" or "Deposit First" methods.
Points required for any given resort never change.
Better control of where/when you will be charged housekeeping, TOT or other fees.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 13, 2009)

RCI points and Worldmark can't be compared.

With RCI points, you use your TS and the points it generates to make *RCI TRADES*

With Worldmark, you use your points to make *reservations* at any of the WM resorts. 

IMHO, a system which allows you to make reservation, vs  a system which you must make trades isn't a comparison at all.


----------



## mrsmusic (Aug 18, 2009)

*I use both.*

I have an RCI points resort (not WMtC) and I own at WMtC.  I use them for different things.  

If you are trying to get into the resorts that WMtC has in its reservations inventory, you will have to have WMtC, as you will not see many of them available for RCI points for trading into.  If you are wanting to use WMtC for trading into other timeshares, you use the RCI weeks system (unless you own the developer-sold extra called Travelshare.)  There are different inventories in each system.  

You mention that you live on the west coast.  If you are wanting to get into primarily WMtC resorts, you should have a WMtC ownership.  You can usually get into Eagle Crest in Redmond, Oregon, using RCI points or RCI weeks, and there are other units of WorldMark that get deposited by members occasionally and are available in RCI weeks or RCI points inventory, but it is by no means a sure way to get into those resorts.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bonus Time/IS/Flexability*

I do not own RCI points, so cannot give you an accurate comparison on the two programs. 

I but I will tell you that WorldMark is the most flexible timeshare program I have ever seen. Being on the West Coast I think it is a no-brainer. I live in Texas and it is a non-brainer for me.

First off WorldMark offers a variety of options to extend your vacation opportunities without increasing the size of membership. Things like Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Credit Rentals, and FAX time. These are all techniques that allow someone with even the smallest WorldMark membership to get a lot of vacation opportunities at a very reasonable cost. 

Second, you have members access to the largest network of resorts on the West Coast at some very desirable locations. Some of the WorldMark resorts rarely show up in the exchange networks (II/RCI), except for off-season weeks. Places like summer Pacific coast, San Francisco, Seattle, West Yellowstone, and Lake Tahoe. If you really like to vacation on the West Coast, then WorldMark has an unparallelled bargain.


----------

